# Australian citizenship application countries resided LONG!!



## scotsman1000 (Aug 7, 2016)

I am stuck on my Australian citizenship application which I am filling in on Immiaccount site.

"Give details of all countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to since turning the age of 18"

The form invites you to add a trip with dates and reason.

Aged 43 now I have travelled around the world and lived in the Europe where I went to France every few weekends etc. My list is of all trips and places visited is already at 100+ items. The form only allows you to enter one at a time through a glacially-slow modal window. This is going to take me DAYS to enter all these in. Surely there must be an easier way!

Anyone come across this?

Thanks!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I guess the alternative is to complete the paper-based application instead?

If I recall correctly the question asks you the details of countries you have lived in or visited since turning 18 but only considering the past 10 years.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

The website says (somewhere) that you need only provide overseas stay details from the point you were on an Australian PR.


----------



## wendymc (Jan 19, 2017)

scotsman1000 said:


> I am stuck on my Australian citizenship application which I am filling in on Immiaccount site.
> 
> "Give details of all countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to since turning the age of 18"
> 
> ...


Hi, did you ever find the answer to this? do you only have to provide details from when you were granted PR?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

wendymc said:


> Hi, did you ever find the answer to this? do you only have to provide details from when you were granted PR?


Yes, you only need to provide details from when you were granted PR.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Yes, you only need to provide details from when you were granted PR.



Q38 says _"Since the age of 18 years, have you lived or travelled outside Australia for periods totalling 12 months or more (only consider the time since you were granted an Australian permanent visa)"_ .

You are required to get a penal clearance from any country you have lived in for more than 90 days if you have been outside Australia for 12 months or more since getting PR - this is where the PR part comes in. 

However, for Q37, you should declare all travel outside Australia in the last 10 years (or since you were 18 years old, whichever is lesser), whether or not you were a Permanent Resident during all of this period. 

Q37 says - _Since the age of 18 years, have you lived or travelled outside Australia (only consider the last 10 years)_ - (no mention of having PR or not)

Q37 and 38, here; https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1300t.pdf

In terms of Scotsman1000, he'd need to submit travel details for the last 10 years.

And, provide penal clearances from any country he's lived in for 90 days or more since getting PR if he's lived for 12 months or more outside Australia since getting PR.

This can mean that if you migrated here like my wife, in the mid 70's, and lived overseas for 12 months after getting PR, which she did in the late 70's, even though that was 30 years ago, she still has to provide penal clearances for those countries she spent more than 90 days in more than 30 years ago! 

Thank goodness her actual travel details are needed only for the last 10 years (whether you were PR to not for all this time) as we've been to about 40 countries, some many times.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

kaju said:


> However, for Q37, you should declare all travel outside Australia in the last 10 years (or since you were 18 years old, whichever is lesser), whether or not you were a Permanent Resident during all of this period.
> 
> Q37 says - _Since the age of 18 years, have you lived or travelled outside Australia (only consider the last 10 years)_ - (no mention of having PR or not)
> 
> ...


Yes, that's right, I had to do that too although they told me when I went to the interview that I didn't have to do that. Once again, DIBP has no clue.


----------

